# Bath bombs drying the oven?



## Holly8991 (Jul 29, 2018)

I was watching a youtube video and they dried them in the oven.  So I searched on here and found a 2009 thread about it.  Hey, I didn't know bath bombs even existed in 2009!  Anyway,  has anyone done this with success?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2018)

Okay, I can speak personally on this.  Male the bombs and let them dry overnight. Then you can put them in the oven. I tried it last night not thinking and they blew up to 2 1/2 times their original size.  Wasn’t thinking clearly, too tired.  They were too moist. However, when I usually make them and let them dry for 8 or so hours then I put them in the oven. I was it to 170 then turn it off when they go in and I have no problem.  



   These were laughable for sure.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 29, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Okay, I can speak personally on this.  Male the bombs and let them dry overnight. Then you can put them in the oven. I tried it last night not thinking and they blew up to 2 1/2 times their original size.  Wasn’t thinking clearly, too tired.  They were too moist. However, when I usually make them and let them dry for 8 or so hours then I put them in the oven. I was it to 170 then turn it off when they go in and I have no problem.  View attachment 31390
> These were laughable for sure.



Oops.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 29, 2018)

Eek


----------



## Relle (Jul 30, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I searched on here and found a 2009 thread about it.  Hey, I didn't know bath bombs even existed in 2009!



It's only 9 yrs ago, of course they go beyond 2009. The first one was made in 1989 - 29 yrs ago . It's not actually the dinosaur age .


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 30, 2018)

I had no idea!  I always used those balls that had the oil inside and the outer part melted away.


----------



## Livx (Aug 28, 2018)

After months of trying different recipes and most failing, exploding, lumps etc, I keep mine in the moulds and put them in container in the coolest part of the house. Made a batch and left half to dry and the rest in moulds. The ones I unmoulded crumbled and fell to pieces after a few days and the other ones turned out perfect and rock hard. Same recipe. I’ve concluded that unless you have the perfect humidity and drying conditions it’s best to leave them inside the moulds for a few days so they dry and keep their shape. A week is perfect.


----------



## dndlyon (Aug 28, 2018)

Any recipe I've tried to oven dry has blown up. My experience is similar to Livx's - the success of my bath bombs and shower melts is directly linked to the production area humidity.

I can really only make them in winter. I've thought about using a large cardboard box with desiccant packets as my molds are not fully closed. Thanks for posting this @Holly8991 ! I'm curious to see what has worked for others!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2018)

I let mine sit out for about  8-12 hours and then turn the oven on the lowest and once temp reached shot the oven off and put my bombs in.   Leave until cooled.  If you put them in the oven too soon they will inflate and grow.  As seen in my previous post. [emoji3]


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> It's only 9 yrs ago, of course they go beyond 2009. The first one was made in 1989 - 29 yrs ago . It's not actually the dinosaur age .



And before bath bombs (or Lush) there were fizzy little bath cubes, about the size of a large sugar cube. They came in little cardboard boxes, out of England or France I think, and they often smelt of roses. Those were around decades before the "bath bomb" of today. The company that made them also made drawer liners, little scented hand soaps and other grandmotherly things


----------



## Misschief (Aug 28, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> And before bath bombs (or Lush) there were fizzy little bath cubes, about the size of a large sugar cube. They came in little cardboard boxes, out of England or France I think, and they often smelt of roses. Those were around decades before the "bath bomb" of today. The company that made them also made drawer liners, little scented hand soaps and other grandmotherly things



That company was most likely Yardley.


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 29, 2018)

That sounds about right Misschief!

I found this (sold) etsy listing for another one from the 1940's too ...

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/521...vender-soap-bath-cubes?show_sold_out_detail=1

We always had the little ones, not these big ones, so if we were lucky we'd get two, but most times it was just one for the bath ... as a child I liked to watch them bob about after they were dropped into the bath. I think the big ones weren't as nice either (they weren't as tightly packed I think, and the smell wasn't the same ... or something. A while ago.)


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes,  I used to really enjoy English Lavender bath cubes.  I do believe they are still available in some stores.  I am pretty sure I have seen them in brick and mortar stores not very long ago.  Target or Marshall's or someplace like that.


----------

